# He's checked out.... Does anyone ever check back in?



## mrschef16 (Dec 27, 2012)

He said today that he is mentally and emotionally checked out of our marriage. He's been out of the house for 3 weeks.... can I/should I still have hope that this can all work out? He still says I love you and we may be seeing each other on Wednesday... there was even mention of being intimate on Wednesday. Should I be hopeful?

He fell out of love mainly do to me neglecting him in the bedroom during stressful times. He knows I love him more than anything in this world. He knows I'm sorry and I'll never neglect him again. 

Do couples get pass this? What are the chances we can start to "date" again and fall back in love? Do husbands forgive their wives for neglecting them in the bedroom?


----------



## Stella Moon (Nov 22, 2012)

mrschef16 said:


> He said today that he is mentally and emotionally checked out of our marriage. He's been out of the house for 3 weeks.... can I/should I still have hope that this can all work out? *He still says I love you *and we may be seeing each other on Wednesday... *there was even mention of being intimate *on Wednesday. Should I be hopeful?
> 
> *He fell out of love *mainly do to me neglecting him in the bedroom during stressful times. *He knows I love him *more than anything in this world. He knows I'm sorry and I'll never neglect him again.
> 
> Do couples get pass this? What are the chances we can start to "date" again *and fall back in love? *Do husbands forgive their wives for neglecting them in the bedroom?


mixed messages here...

I don't think either of you are 'accurate' yet on where the other one is coming from...yea..communicate...and have sex...!!!


----------

